# Feral Cats Rescued



## mhembey (Jan 28, 2021)

I have captured 2 young kittens in a storage trailer and 1 kitten + momma cat inside our facility(workplace).
Cannot express how disappointed I am with all Animal Shelters and Organizations in the Austin area, including surrounding counties.
We have been calling all of the shelters to see if someone can help but only get the response that we need to contact a different county.

Since we are in Manor but zoned as Travis County, we are receiving conflicting information. 

The 2 kittens from the trailer were separated from the mother for weeks. I continued to give them food and water so they wouldn't die in there.
The mother and additional kitten have been feeding off scraps and trash in the warehouse..

Luckily one employee decided to keep once of the kittens but we have no other option other than to release the 2 remaining kittens & momma into the neighborhood which we think they came from.

Just super ridiculous that you have all of these organizations that should assist with something like this but refuse, due to conflicting counties / cities.

I've been trying to help these cats for 3 weeks.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

There is no "friends to ferals" type group in your area? What a shame. Bles syou for trying. Pity the second kitten doesn't get adopted, since you seem to have tamed it. Mama cat will have more litters, more's the pity.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

I ran into the same issue in my area. If you can, try offering them a financial donation for their care and see what they say. I rescued 5 kittens and a mommy cat and I offered a financial donation and they took them in. I’m so glad I was able to find a place for them or I would have gone crazy worrying about them. They have all since been adopted.


----------

